# Why does GW hate the Space Wolves?



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

They are the most fun chapter. They may be the only original legion that knew how to have a good time. They are fucking VIKINGS IN SPACE! Can anything be more awesome? Yet for some reason GW has a hardon for the smurfs with toilet seats, why?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Easier to sell the straight arrow good guys than the drunken frat boys to little Timmy's mom.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Could you, perhaps, be a little more specific about why you think GW hates the Space Wolves? I mean I haven't completely read through their newest codex but I'm really not seeing it.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

darkreever said:


> Could you, perhaps, be a little more specific about why you think GW hates the Space Wolves? I mean I haven't completely read through their newest codex but I'm really not seeing it.


I don't see them as being hated Codex wise either.

I think he is just complaining how Vanilla Marines are still their biggest focus, fluff wise.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

GabrialSagan said:


> They are the most fun chapter. They may be the only original legion that knew how to have a good time. They are fucking VIKINGS IN SPACE! Can anything be more awesome? Yet for some reason GW has a hardon for the smurfs with toilet seats, why?


 the answer to the question you are ACTUALY asking is down here 



scscofield said:


> Easier to sell the straight arrow good guys than the drunken frat boys to little Timmy's mom.


I love the way you phrased this



darkreever said:


> Could you, perhaps, be a little more specific about why you think GW hates the Space Wolves? I mean I haven't completely read through their newest codex but I'm really not seeing it.


I second this, give us some examples as to how you think GW shows their apparent hatred, for the Space Wolves



to give another note to this. a lot of different people have a lot of different views on what is OHMYGODSAWESOME. and if you have actualy read the heresy books you should realy be able to see that there are plenty of other origional legions.

also.. whats with the toilet seats? I realy dont get that reference...


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Haskanael said:


> the answer to the question you are ACTUALY asking is down here
> 
> 
> also.. whats with the toilet seats? I realy dont get that reference...












If you think about it. It does look like one.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So because the Space Wolves isn't the icon of 40k, which the Ultra Marines are on the Space Marine side, they hate them?

Nice logic.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

LordNecross said:


> If you think about it. It does look like one.


'Sigh' Toilet humor.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh wait not that kind of humor is it?

Seriously though its kind of hard to see how they Hate Wolves. they just did a complete release of models along with and updated codex. and lets face it. out of the thousands of Space marine chapters they are one of only 4 that have codexes seperate from everything else thrown into codex: space marine. the others being Grey Knights, Dark Angels, and Blood Angels.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

LordNecross said:


> If you think about it. It does look like one.


that is just.... so... far fetched, I dont even....


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't think GW hates SW's at all especially fluff wise. I really like the way the fluff is being steered away from the "drunken space vikings" to how they are now perceived in the HH series.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

@GabrialSagan are you just trolling for giggles, or do you actually have some kind of point to make? Because SW have one of the best HH books (Prospero Burns), are featured more as side characters in BL publications than any other Chapter I can think of, including Ultramarines, and spent all of 5th Edition and a lot of 6th being the most powerful Marine army you could field.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> are you just trolling for giggles, or do you actually have some kind of point to make? Because SW have one of the best HH books (Prospero Burns), are featured more as side characters in BL publications than any other Chapter I can think of, including Ultramarines, and spent all of 5th Edition and a lot of 6th being the most powerful Marine army you could field.


:goodpost:

Agreed. The current codex is quite good, the last one was one of the best, they have some truly unique minis and units like TWs and the Stormwolf, and some of the best BL novels in the last few years have featured the SWs._ Prospero Burns, Battle for the Fang, Blood of Asaheim_ and _Stormcaller_. The smurfs can't really say the same thing.

With all that in mind, I think you are either trolling, badly, or haven't a clue what you're talking about. Or both.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not really a fluff topic to discuss why GW does/does not hate the Wolves, as such I'm killing this one before it devolves any further.


----------

